
Founders of Kno, Khan Academy, NIXTY Debate Education and Entrepreneurship - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/11/founders-of-kno-khan-academy-n.php
======
yequalsx
The problem with Khan academy and whatnot is that it requires too much self
control on the part of students. I've created a lot of content for math
classes that I use for online classes. The number one problem I'm confronted
with when teaching online classes is that students have a hard time staying on
track.

The advent of cheap books and libraries did not obviate the need for teachers.
There is something about going to class - even a boring lecture class - that
induces a much larger percentage of students to stay on track. In online
classes they fall by the wayside.

Even though these materials are free very few students are able to learn the
material on their own without being in a class. This problem needs to be
solved in order for open courseware materials to take off.

